# Bloated tort



## ielvinsburrows (Jul 24, 2012)

My tortoise is six weeks old and seems kinda bloated. Is this normal or not so much? I may sound paranoid but, well I am


----------



## dmmj (Jul 24, 2012)

The legs look fine, but it is weird the shell kind of looks bloated,is that what you were referring to?


----------



## AustinASU (Jul 24, 2012)

That's weird it's like the bottom part of his shell is bowing out .


----------



## tyrs4u (Jul 24, 2012)

last poopy was?


----------



## ascott (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Sexing--50857#axzz21cIBci4p

I do not see much of a difference from the above thread photos and the photos here????? Although there does seem to be a bit of a roundness to the underside.....

Do you feed any commercial food (the pellets or mazuri or any commercial blends like those?) What is the current substrate you house him on?


----------



## ielvinsburrows (Jul 25, 2012)

Yea that's what I mean. She poos daily but sometimes it is so little it stays stuck to her tail. I feed her dandelion greens, escarole, endive, and the occasional carrot. 
I use a paper substrate right now which I know is not best it's just temporary. I'm going back to woodchips soon.


----------



## clare n (Jul 25, 2012)

Woodchips are not a good substrate, have a look at coir or eco earth


----------



## mctlong (Jul 25, 2012)

You're not being paranoid. Thats unusual...some sort of internal swelling - compaction or a swollen or enlarged organ? That would be alot of swelling for compaction... hmmm... strange. Maybe its time to take her/him to a vet and figure out where that swelling is coming from?

Please keep us posted. I hope your little torts okay.


----------



## ascott (Jul 25, 2012)

How often do you soak your tort and for how long? I would not house a baby on paper towels...alot of drying and also it is an edible item that is not food but rather a wood type product....I also would not suggest wood chips, especially for a baby.....

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/outdoors/landscaping-supplies/premier/peat-moss-3-cu-ft-53928.html

or coco coir is a better choice....

I would offer a couple of soaks per day and for at least 30 minutes....does your baby get natural sun time each day? Perhaps you can offer up the soaks while your little one is sunning outdoors--just make sure your tort is safe while soaking --free from predators and free from flipping and or watch him while outdoors soaking...

You say you are going to go back to wood chips? was this baby housed on wood chips?


----------



## lvstorts (Jul 26, 2012)

He looks like my Iberas when they come out of the eggs - fat! When they are that young the belly pushes out after a big meal or soak then goes back down again when they digest/poo (at least that's been my observations over the last 10 years of keeping and hatching them). 

It's possible you are overfeeding him and taxing his system causing the extreme bloating. 

Did you buy him from breeder? Can you ask him/her for help?


----------

